# acces a certains sites refusé



## stephstras (13 Juillet 2013)

bonjour à tous,
je poste ici car apres maintes recherches sur le net, je n'ai trouvé de réponse à mon problème.
Depuis des mois, je n'arrive plus à aller sur certains sites internet du jour au lendemain.
(exemple : bricoprivé, vie de merde...). Je n'ai rien modifié à mon ordi.
J'ai réinitialisé safari, essayé avec firefox, vidé les caches, effacé les cookies, je n'ai pas d'antivirus ni de pare feu...rien n'y fait.
Je suis chez free, connecté à ma freebox avec du CPL, j'ai un ordo portable, un PC (...) lui aussi connecté à ma freebox via CPL et les sites qui me posent probleme sur mon Mac, fonctionnent très bien sur le PC.
SI vous avez des idées, je prends....
merci


----------



## les_innommables66 (13 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour,

Les symptômes sont-ils les mêmes sur une autre session de ton Mac (il faut en créer une et essayer si tu ne l'as pas déjà fait) ?

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Juillet 2013)

Pense aussi à faire une réparation des autorisations si ce n'est pas déjà fait.


----------



## Polo35230 (13 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour,

Les deux sites que tu cites comme n'étant pas joignables  ont une adresse IP qui commence par 5.x.y.z

As-tu installé logmein à une époque?

Logmein (d'hamachi ) utilisait le réseau 5.0.0.0/8 comme s'il s'agissait d'adresses IP privées (grosse bévue des gens d'Hamachi...). Ils ont corrigé depuis.
L'intallation de leur logiciel provoquait le rajout d'une route 5.0.0.0/8 vers l'interface virtuelle ham0 (créée aussi par l'intallation de Logmein) sur le Mac.
Ça foutait la zone. Tous les sites qui avaient une adresse IP qui commençait par 5 n'étaient alors plus joignables.

Il y a eu un post a ce sujet sut Macg:
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/probleme-de-connection-a-certains-sites-1202862.html

Dans une fenêtre Terminal, fais un netstat -r pour voir si tu as une route qui commence par 5.
Fais aussi un ifconfig pour voir si tu as une interface ham0


----------



## stephstras (13 Juillet 2013)

bien vu Polo, j'ai semble-t-il tout ce que tu me dis...
je vais essayer de suivre le lien que tu m'as fait suivre pour mettre hors circuit l'interface ham0
je vous tiens au courant, merci encore.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h30 ----------

Polo t'es un chef !!!!
ca marche impec maintenant, ca faisait des mois que je ne trouvais pas la solution et hop en 2' ca y est !!!
merci encore.

Stéphane


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Juillet 2013)

stephstras a dit:


> bien vu Polo, j'ai semble-t-il tout ce que tu me dis...
> je vais essayer de suivre le lien que tu m'as fait suivre pour mettre hors circuit l'interface ham0
> je vous tiens au courant, merci encore.
> 
> ...



Pense à donner un petit "coup de boule" à Polo qui t'a sorti une belle épine du pied !


----------



## stephstras (13 Juillet 2013)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Pense à donner un petit "coup de boule" à Polo qui t'a sorti une belle épine du pied !



ca consiste en quoi ?


----------



## pascalformac (14 Juillet 2013)

stephstras a dit:


> ca consiste en quoi ?


un petit geste amical en cliquant ca





à gauche sous le nom du posteur 
et tu lui ecris un petit mot
(lui le verra sur son tableau de bord)

-
Par ailleurs comme c'est résolu , penser à aider les autres
Rends service aux lecteurs suivants qui chercheraient des solutions au même problème

cliquer "résolu" via menu outils de la discussion en haut à droite du fil


----------



## pepeye66 (14 Juillet 2013)

Voilà, c'est comme il dit lui !


----------



## stephstras (18 Juillet 2013)

bonsoir,
je reviens à la charge, mon problème qui semblait être résolu est réapparu aujourd'hui...
y'a t il des contre indications à supprimer hamachi ?


----------



## Polo35230 (19 Juillet 2013)

Non, pas de contre indication...
Logmein, c'est sérieux (sauf lorsqu'ils font une boulette... )

La question à te poser, c'est si tu utilises ou pas le service VPN logmein d'Hamachi:

Si tu ne l'utilises pas, il faut faire le ménage en désinstallant proprement, si il y a une procédure de désinstallation dans logmein.
Si il n'y en a pas , alors mettre l'appli à la poubelle, et faire:
sudo route delete 5.0.0.0     (pour virer la route)
ifconfig ham0 destroy (pour virer l'interface ham0)
Puis, un ifconfig pour vérifier qu'elle a vraiment disparu.

Si toi, ou un autre utilisateur de ta machine utilise logmein, à mon avis, après avoir fait le ménage, il faudrait le réinstaller. Ils ont corrigé, donc, ils ne doivent plus passer par un réseau 5.0.0.0/8, mais par des adresses privées (du genre 10. et quelque chose).

Si le pb est revenu, c'est que quelqu'un a dû relancer logmein.
Enfin, je crois...


----------



## stephstras (19 Juillet 2013)

ok, je vais donc supprimer,
merci !


----------

